# [SOLVED] Bardzo dziwne zachowanie klawiatury

## Caleb9

Witam. Stawiałem niedawno gentoo na nowym kompie, uległem więc pokusie aby mieć wszystko nowocześnie i zrobiłem system na unikodzie. Niestety same z tym problemy ale nie ważne. Udało mi się ustawić polskie znaki w manach dzięki opcji

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -c -Tutf8 -mandoc
```

 Oczywiście działają tylko w niektórych - man man wyświetla się poprawnie, ale już man emerge ma krzaki zamiast polskich liter. Ale piszę o tym tylko dlatego, że być może ma to coś wspólnego z przedziwnym problemem, który jest właściwym tematem tego posta: chciałem sprawdzić, jak wyświetla się man w czystym terminalu i jakież było moje zdziwienie gdy nie mogłem się nawet zalogować, bo niektóre klawisze (np. 'c', 't') w ogóle nie odpowiadały, inne zaś były podmienione (zamiast 'u' wklepuje się '4'). W X'ach wszystko niby działa dobrze, chociaż restart keymap'a daje

```
caleb9 ~ # /etc/init.d/keymaps restart 

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service. 

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service. 

 * Loading key mappings ...                                                                                           [ ok ] 

 * Setting terminal encoding to UTF-8 ...                                                                             [ ok ] 

 * Setting user font ... 

putfont: PIO_FONT: Zły argument
```

 i nie mogę nic wklepać w kde! :0 Dopiero przełączenie się na terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1) i spowrotem do X'ów odblokowuje klawiaturę, która dalej działa już normalnie. Nie mam pojęcia czy jedno z drugim ma coś wspólnego, gdyż ciężko mi wymyślić co może powodować tak dziwne zachowanie... Dodam jeszcze, że obsługa polskich znaków w kde konsole działa, ale np. polecenie "man" daje wynik

```
Kt�r� stron� podr�cznika chcesz przeczyta�?
```

Oto kilka informacji które być może naprowadzą kogoś na trop:

```
caleb9@caleb9 ~ $ locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

KEYMAP="pl"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"
```

Może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł? Dajcie znać jeśli potrzebne są jeszcze jakieś informacje.Last edited by Caleb9 on Wed Mar 19, 2008 11:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Spaulding

co do manuali to http://slackpl.one.pl/blog/index.php/2007/08/21/polskie-krzaczki-w-manualach-na-utf-8/

----------

## sebas86

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> co do manuali to http://slackpl.one.pl/blog/index.php/2007/08/21/polskie-krzaczki-w-manualach-na-utf-8/

 

Genialne w swojej prostocie, swoją propozycję rozwiązania tego problemu możesz wrzucić do tego wątku: Krzaczki w polskich manualach, na pewno nie jednemu się przyda.  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

Zakomentuj to:

```

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2" 

```

----------

## cla

Man i UTF-8? http://tinyurl.com/25o395

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Zakomentuj to:
> 
> ```
> 
> DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2" 
> ...

 

Nie tędy droga, http://theka.tk/plitery

----------

## Caleb9

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> co do manuali to http://slackpl.one.pl/blog/index.php/2007/08/21/polskie-krzaczki-w-manualach-na-utf-8/

 

Niestety u mnie nie działa - sytuacja jest identyczna jak poprzednio: man man - ok; man emerge - zwalony ;\ (oczywiście to tylko przykłady)

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Zakomentuj to:
> 
> ```
> DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"
> ```
> ...

 

Tutaj również bez efektu. Nadal w terminalu pomieszane znaki ;\.

----------

## Caleb9

 *cla wrote:*   

> Man i UTF-8? http://tinyurl.com/25o395
> 
>  *przemos wrote:*   Zakomentuj to:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I to również nic nie dało  :Sad: ( Tak czy owak znaki w manie to małe piwo w porównaniu z tą klawiaturą w terminalu...

----------

## Arfrever

 *Caleb9 wrote:*   

> Udało mi się ustawić polskie znaki w manach dzięki opcji
> 
> ```
> NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -c -Tutf8 -mandoc
> ```
> ...

 

By polskie litery były poprawnie wyświetlane we wszystkich manualach, można użyć nowszy Groff dostępny tutaj. Nie potrzeba wtedy żadnych dodatkowych pakietów.

Być może w "/etc/portage/package.keywords" będziesz musiał umieścić taki wpis:

```
sys-apps/groff
```

Odpowiednie ustawienie w "/etc/man.conf" powinno być:

```
NROFF   /usr/bin/preconv | /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
```

Pamiętaj także, by przeinstalować "man-pages-pl" z włączoną flagą "unicode".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Caleb9

Dzięki. Znam to repozytorium, ale chyba zaczekam, aż groff 1.20 wejdzie do portage i jakiś czas po prostu przeboleję krzaki w niektórych manach.

No a czy są jakieś pomysły co do klawiatury w terminalu  :Question: 

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

 *Caleb9 wrote:*   

> chyba zaczekam, aż groff 1.20 wejdzie do portage

 

Jak tutaj widać, Groff 1.19.2 został wydany dokładnie 2 lata temu. Nie uważam, że opłaca się tak długo bezczynnie czekać na finalne wydanie.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Caleb9

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Pokaż wynik:
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

```
caleb9 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 04 Sep 2007 08:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/ http://src.gentoo.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ieee1394 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos leim lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode urandom vorbis wavpack xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *Caleb9 wrote:*   chyba zaczekam, aż groff 1.20 wejdzie do portage 
> 
> Jak tutaj widać, Groff 1.19.2 został wydany dokładnie 2 lata temu. Nie uważam, że opłaca się tak długo bezczynnie czekać na finalne wydanie.
> 
> Perduodu linkėjimus
> ...

 

W takim razie faktycznie warto się tym zainteresić...

----------

## Arfrever

 *Caleb9 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9
> ```
> ...

 

Proponuję spróbować z "sys-apps/baselayout-2*".

Zarówno w "/etc/portage/package.keywords" jak i w "/etc/portage/package.unmask" umieść te same 2 linie:

```
sys-apps/baselayout

sys-apps/makedev
```

Pamiętaj, by po `emerge -1atv baselayout` wykonać `etc-update`. Proponuję na początek całkowice zaakceptować domyślne ustawienia dotyczące klawiatury, zmieniając jedynie UNICODE na "yes".

(Zmieniłem ~amd64 i ~x86 na odpowiednio amd64 i x86 w KEYWORDS w wypadku Groffu i Subversion.)

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Caleb9

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Proponuję spróbować z "sys-apps/baselayout-2*".
> 
> 

 

Hmm, z tym że od postawienia systemu nie aktualizowałem baselayout, a klawiatura wcześniej działała normalnie (niestety nie mogę sprecyzować dokładnego momentu, w którym to się popsuło, bo większość czasu siedziałem w X'ach), ale spróbuję, dzięki.

----------

## Caleb9

No i niestety ponownie bez efektu   :Crying or Very sad: . Zemergowałem baselayout, etc-update a efekt nadal identyczny... :\

----------

## cla

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Proponuję spróbować z "sys-apps/baselayout-2*".
> 
> 

 

Proponuję nie dawać takich rozwiąząń jako lekarstwo na problemy.

----------

## Caleb9

 *cla wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   
> 
> Proponuję spróbować z "sys-apps/baselayout-2*".
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nie ma strachu - zrobiłem kopie wszystkich plików konfiguracyjnych więc gdy stwierdziłem, że problem nadal występuje ( :Rolling Eyes: ), nie było kłopotów z przywróceniem starszej wersji :].

----------

## Arfrever

A czy przy ISO-8859-2 problem też występuje?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Caleb9

Hmm... a czy mógłbyś z grubsza powiedzieć co powinienem zrobić, aby przełączyć system w iso? Od początku robiłem wszystko pod unicode i sporo tego było...

----------

## Caleb9

Może to się komuś przyda więc piszę. Okazało się, że za wymieszanie klawiszy było odpowiedzialne automatyczne startowanie /etc/init.d/numlock podczas uruchamiania systemu. Straszna głupota, no i dotyczy tylko klawiatur, gdzie numpad jest naniesiony na zwykłe klawisze (czyli głównie w laptopach). Było to jednak ciężkie do wykrycia, ponieważ mieszało również klawisze które nie mają z numpadem nic wspólnego.

----------

